# Siphon Gas for Ariens Service Position



## dminches (Jan 4, 2018)

I need to replace the friction disc in my Ariens Deluxe 24. How do I drain the gas so it won't drip out when I tip the machine forward? When I was diagnosing the issue I notice that tipping the unit caused some gas to leak out of the front. The engine manual just says to siphon the gas.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

An alternative to siphoning the gas is to drain the gas from the carb float bowl. On the underside of the float bowl are two screws, one in the center that holds the bowl to the carb body and another to the side at an angle that drains fuel from the bowl. So close the fuel valve at the tank and put a container under the carb and remove the drain screw. A small amount of fuel will drain, and then open the fuel valve to drain the tank.

This is what I do at end of season to drain the fuel.


----------



## dminches (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks. I can try to do that. I just need to figure out which screws they are.


----------



## CVNY (Nov 26, 2018)

On my old machine with a Tec engine, I just took a plastic bag and placed over the fuel fill and replaced the cap.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dminches

You can also buy a cheap fuel siphon from Harbor Freight, auto parts store, walmart, target, hardware store, ...
The better ones can also be used to make filling easier as you're not having to lift and balance the gas can.
Easy to use siphons - - > https://www.google.com/search?q=fue.....69i57j0l5.2447j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Or just use a length of hose and go old school. :devil:

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

CVNY said:


> On my old machine with a Tec engine, I just took a plastic bag and placed over the fuel fill and replaced the cap.


Same here. I do also try to have the tank under half full, if I can. 

And close the fuel shutoff, otherwise there is a risk of gas continuing to leak out of the carb, due to the float not closing the needle valve because it's tipped.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

dminches said:


> Thanks. I can try to do that. I just need to figure out which screws they are.


In the attached pic the drain is on the left. You will need to drain the carb bowl or run the bowl out of gas by running the engine to stop fuel leaking from bowl in maintenance position.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

CVNY said:


> On my old machine with a Tec engine, I just took a plastic bag and placed over the fuel fill and replaced the cap.





I do this too but I'll caution not to leave the machine up in this position, especially unattended. You don't want the membrane of plastic to fail and pollute the workspace with spilled gasoline. This could lead to a much bigger problem.


----------



## dminches (Jan 4, 2018)

Town said:


> In the attached pic the drain is on the left. You will need to drain the carb bowl or run the bowl out of gas by running the engine to stop fuel leaking from bowl in maintenance position.


Thanks for the picture. That is very helpful.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Or just use a length of hose and go old school. :devil:
> .



Many moons ago, friend of the family lost a lung after some "old school" siphoning went wrong. Please... don't do it. Plenty of inexpensive alternatives. :icon_smile_dissappr


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i shut the fuel off remove the cap, put a plastic bag over the hole then put the cap back on. the plastic bag will block gas from comming out of the vent hole.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

I used a big turkey baster for this. Gets the tanks to 1/2 way fast. But some of the larger tanks this might not be practical.


----------

